# The worst wine



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

Since I've started making the kits I try to taste different commercial wines before I purchase the kits. RecentlyItried a dry roseand had to force half a glass of it down










.Is there any way to tell if a wine has gone bad because I can not see where any body would buy a 2ND bottle or even drink the other half of the 1ST glass. I suspect folks that say "I just can't drink wine" grabbed up a bottle of this



. 
I hope the label is a floater at least



*Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2008)

I remember a few years ago I was going to make a WE Australian Shiraz and had never had a Shiraz before, so I went down to the local store and picked up a bottle for about $15. I brought it home opened it up and poured myself a glass. It had a less than desireable first impression on the nose and I took a sip...........BBBLLEECHT. It was the most horrid wine I had ever had. I kept sampling it thinking it would get better. NOPE. Left it to breath for an hour and tasted. HORRID. It was just plain undrinkable to me. Now I was worried. I had a kit of it coming and I kept sayint to myself "I hope the kit doesn't taste like this" Well I made that kit of it and it was very good. I have made a few more of these after that initial one also. Moral of the story: Don't judge a style of wine by one bad bottle. Try another different brand and see how that is. If that one is horrible also, you just might not like the style.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 13, 2008)

Be careful where you buy your commercialwine. If it isn't a fast turn over place it is hard to tell where and how they have been stored and shelved and if it has been in the heat of a back room or somewhere, who knows. 


I get a little leary when I walk into a place that is stifling hot and the bottles are all dusty like they have been sitting there for years, straight up.


Hope you have a good experience with the next bottle you try. Yours will be just great and you will know the care that went into it.


Ramona


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

They actually replied!!! I sent them an email pretty much the same as above just
left the emoticons off and swapped out worst for unpleasant tasting heres what the said 


" Hi Paul. Thank you for the feedback. I actually agree with you. Our Rose’ used to be lovely but is past it’s prime and no longer palatable as a drinking wine. It does however mix well for Sangria. J I do hope that you will give us another chance. If you ever find a Cabernet or any releases of our ‘Firma’ please pick a bottle up. We truly have some lovely wines. I would love to send you a bottle or two but sadly cannot ship to Mississippi at this time. I hope all goes well with your home wine making. Have a wonderful week."


I'll have to try another type (if the label floats).


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2008)

That email they sent you is so ridiculous! So they know it [email protected]#ks and they still have it for sale on the shelves. Thats 1 very good way to for a company to go under.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2008)

Please pm me the name of this brand so as I dont ever buy this product.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

wade said:


> That email they sent you is so ridiculous! So they know it [email protected]#ks and they still have it for sale on the shelves. Thats 1 very good way to for a company to go under.








I was wondering if anybody caught that. After she sent this email I called the store where I purchased the wine to see if they could receive the replacement bottle . The owner said bring it back I'll replace .Not sure if she meant with the same kind or something drinkable. I don't think she could believe they said that either.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 14, 2008)

The implication I got from the email was more like: "When we were making this rose it was a lovely wine, but we stopped making it 10 years ago, so any bottle you find in a retail store is well past its prime."


----------



## Tomy (Feb 14, 2008)

A couple weeks ago after a breakfast of biscuits &amp; gravey I went to the grocery store to pick up a few items, and decided to pick up a bottle of wine. Sence I had never tried Cabernet Sauvignon there was a bottle in the marked down section for $4.99 It was Bella Sera 2001. I thought this might taste ok sence I havent drank most anytype of wine other than, don't laugh, Riunite Lambrusco that we all used to drink sence the summer of '69 while smoking some kick butt herb. I poped the cork as soon as I returned home, poured a bit in a water glass, I know I know, and it was some of the worst stuff I have ever tried to drink. It was bitter, with no taste except like almost viniger, ugh. I took another swig &amp; spit the nasty stuff out, then poured the rest down the sink except the last little bit I poured in my dog's bowl, maybe he will drink the stuff. I am now convinced I can make $5.00 a bottle wine that will taste much better than that crap. Oh well another wine bottle I can use.Tomy


----------



## joeswine (Feb 15, 2008)

tomy, i believe most of us can make a good bottle of wine at about $3/$4 a bottle thats with seals and labels,i also believe that there are some good comercial wine makers out there even thought not there entire lineup of product is to our taste, its not allbad, most winerys have at least one type that they excell in ,i think home wine making is the best because of the effort thats put into it and care,i tasted some wine from our club members that when we opened the bottle and poured a taste,thats as far as it got,the cork went back in!the joy of learning and listening to people on this forum is what good wine making is all about ,people enjoying making wine like you help all of us enjoy this craft ,don't you think?,one down two to go!


----------



## JimCook (Feb 15, 2008)

For all this poo-pooing of commercial wines, remember that this is why there are wine tastings and wine for different people's tastes. Any quality wine retailer will provide tastings on a regular basis. The good ones will not charge for it either. To think that a single varietal could be judged by a single bottle, let alone from a particular price point just isn't sound. In my first year of interest in wine I tasted over 1000 different wines of all types just by hitting 1-4 tastings a month at the different wine stores that have wine for tasting. Some of these tastings had more than 80 wines to sample at them, so in the course of those wines, you can bet that I've tasted wines that tasted worse than a swig of gasoline and yet at other times, I've been very pleasantly surprised by wines that were under $15. At the same time, I will say that thanks to a Gaussian distribution, you can bet that you get what you pay for lots of times, just like when we purchase wine kits. 


In regards to aging wine, it is heavily influenced by storage conditions, and most retail stores that are not storing the wine in a refrigerated area will more rapidly experience the affects of aging. Combine that with the fact that the wine in question is a rose, which traditionally should be consumed within 6-12 months of bottling. 


Any reputable wine retailer will replace a corked/bad bottle, but then if a wine retailer has wine, they want to sell it and not throw it away, too. A case in point is beaujolais nouveau wine - this wine has a 1-2 year recomended drinking span but you'll see wine retailers selling bottles that are dated in 2003, if they have stock left over. 


There are some absolutely amazing wine makers out there, but there is a crazy amount of wineries out there. There are, in fact, wineries that have a string of excellent wines where others only have perhaps one out of their inventory that is of a higher standard. 


Short story long: Go taste wines and in large varieties. No single bottle should be a judgment for a winery.


/dissertation


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Feb 15, 2008)

Very well stated Jim!


----------



## joeswine (Feb 15, 2008)

thats what i mean,ok jim


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2008)

Good point!


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds like that was a good first year Jim and I'll start looking for wine tastings around here.What Idon't under stand is how they know its"past its prime" and haven't pulled it from the shelves. I'll look next time and see ifthe three other bottles are still for sale.now that y'all have me thinking about it itsnot the wineries fault as they brewed it in2004. I had no ideal the shelf life was so short ,but they did !!!The store I purchased thewine fromhas allot of business and did make good on theworst winewith a credit.I just fell like if one of my friends said ( hey Paul the wine you gave me taste like @#$% ) I would not send it across the country for anyof you guys totry and would try to retrieve any others out there.Maybe it took thatlong for Mississippi to tax it and get it to the shelf



they sure have it going on with the alcohol tax and control.




thanks you guys and girlsfor all the great feedback and opening my eyes. mud


----------



## joeswine (Feb 16, 2008)

in some cases the need to produce a dollar is large,however in this case maybe not so ,just not concerned with the date code and that in itself doesn't mean the wine is corrupted it just means its time to check,but how many stores really do?the quest goes back to the winery ,if the product wasn,t up to snuff then they should have done the right thing and turned it in to vinagar,or nothing at all,but you never know whats in a bottle unless you open it and i would venture to say most wines are palatable,,,,,some are awsome with taste and aroma,delquite,and delosious,but i do prefer my style of wine making above theres


----------



## JimCook (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a subscription to eRobertParker.com, which is a rating database of a variety of wines. While my palate doesn't always agree with the tasters that post notes, they generally put up tasting notes that include 'drink by' recommendations. When in doubt, send me a PM and I'll look it up. 
- Jim


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

Well ,how about Briccotondo Piemonte Barbera 2005 and would anyone care to recommend a Super Tuscan in the 15-25 range?


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

Is there a chart some where for wine aging/past prime?


----------



## joeswine (Feb 16, 2008)

I understand( we) makes a good supper tuscan that you can craft yourself,or tweek into different directions



also as far as ageing goes i'am not sure how they go about that but i like to use my method,(heres how it goes Iam 59 now any wine that takes to long to age or to peak as they say,



is to long for me to waite around,GOT IT!



*Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## JimCook (Feb 18, 2008)

Mud,


That wine didn't come up on the list, but I've private messaged you with a list of wines that may work for you.


- Jim


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah after I posted I realizedthere wouldn't be akit for that. It was A great bottle!!*Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------

